# Wrestling/High-top martial arts shoes?



## K Williams (Aug 24, 2004)

Are there any companies that make wrestling or high-top martial arts choes in size 14 Wide(EE or EEE width)? Thanks.


----------



## Kane (Aug 24, 2004)

Most martial arts don't use shoes. As for wrestling shoes, try the USA Wrestling website. A search on google should bring some result.

Try the site below;

http://www.wrestlinggear.com/

Or try USA Wrestling;

http://www.themat.com/


----------



## K Williams (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## K Williams (Sep 21, 2004)

The Adidas Pretereo in size 15 fit perfectly.


----------



## K Williams (Oct 11, 2004)

I just found out that Discipline Footwear is making high-top martial arts sneakers now. Hopefully they'll fit my feet.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 11, 2004)

Dude?
How big are you?????????  :idunno:


----------



## K Williams (Oct 11, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Dude?
> How big are you?????????  :idunno:



6'3". 205lbs.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 11, 2004)

That's not as big as I thought you were going to say  . As many years as I had wrestled and been around wrestling I never heard of a size that big. I was just curious.  :asian:


----------



## K Williams (Oct 11, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> That's not as big as I thought you were going to say  . As many years as I had wrestled and been around wrestling I never heard of a size that big. I was just curious.  :asian:


----------



## still learning (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello, Someone mention "Adidas". They make a terrific wrestling shoes, most of the high school kids at my son school like those alot. Those are hard sizes you are looking for, Good luck...and don't step on anybody......Aloha


----------



## Brian Jones (Dec 11, 2004)

Discipline makes a good shoe.  It seems pretty sturdy and they hold up well for striking arts. I think they would do the same when grappling.

Brian Jones


----------

